# Crappie limits?



## iskey (Mar 29, 2014)

Just getting back into fishing after a loooong absense and was trying to find out if there are daily limits to crappie and if there's a minimum size. I looked at odnr's website on my phone but couldn't navigate it too well and thought I was getting conflicting info. Anyways thanks in advance for any info.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Depends on where you are fishing at...mostly its a 9" size limit with a total of 30 per person...I use the 10" size limit...you'd be surprised how much more meat you get with an extra inch...thats what she said...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes there is a 9" minimum and a daily limit of 30 on most lakes in the state. Mogadore,wingfoot don't have limits and I believe leesville and Atwood just took the limit off this year. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

This should have all the infor youre looking for:

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/pub084.pdf


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

The state lakes have webpages, limits are posted on the website. Most of the time anyway.

Occasionally lakes have different limits depending on species and fishing pressure. 

Last year ODNR crushed two crappie poachers with a big fine, they do check, often at the ramps. I believe it was a CC but that may not be right.


----------

